# Got zapped!



## RollTide (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess powder coating would go under this forum. Anyway, I was out in the shop today and started powder coating some casings. I noticed that my spray needed to be a little tighter. Well, dumba$$ me reached for the tip and I heard, saw and felt the spark![xx(] The jolt went from left hand, up through my dang teeth and down to the finger tips on my right hand. Stupid me didn't take my foot off the pedal! [)]

Steve


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 18, 2007)

FYI Steve.. Don't do that, it hurts!  [)]  There is a LOT of voltage there!


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 18, 2007)

So, do tell. Did you do that dance where your teeth are clinched together, your left arm pulled up in front of you and all that moves is 1 leg and you just do a circle? You don't mention if you lost bodily fluids either.


----------



## hazard (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a Honda sticker at work that says " Stupid Hurts"  It makes me laugh every time I see it.

Chris


----------



## rherrell (Dec 19, 2007)

You don't even have to have your foot on the pedal. DAMHIKT!!


----------



## RONB (Dec 19, 2007)

That's how you recharge your batteries[][}]


----------



## Mudder (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />FYI Steve.. Don't do that, it hurts!  [)]  There is a LOT of voltage there!



Nothing like rubbing salt in the open wound []

Made me blow cheerios out of my nose and THAT HURTS! [:0]


----------



## txbatons (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> <br />Did you do that dance where your teeth are clinched together, your left arm pulled up in front of you and all that moves is 1 leg and you just do a circle? You don't mention if you lost bodily fluids either.




Dustin...kind of an exact question. Must be speaking from experience? []


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2007)

Dustin, that was rich, my side hurts now.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2007)

Dustin, that was rich, my side hurts now.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Um, this one time a friend of a friend who's second cousin was married once of 4 times to his brothers, sisters, aunt told me that could happen. [][:I]


----------



## THarvey (Dec 19, 2007)

Shocking!!!![]

Which came first the site, sound or feeling?[}]

In my humble opinion, this is not the appropriate way to jump start your day.


----------



## RollTide (Dec 19, 2007)

THarvey.....I saw it, felt it and heard it all at the same time![xx(] That stuff is fast![]

I was doing a dance alright. The "Oh, please get it off of me" dance! I wonder how many volts that was.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 19, 2007)

All kidding aside, the FIRST think you do after you finish coating is to ground the tip.  You do not need to have the switch on to get zapped. (Either hand held of foot pedal controls) I would not even put the gun down until you do this. []

Most people would be shocked to see what happens if you dont. [}]


----------

